
Ask HN: Privacy Resources Recommendations? - ahmaman
Hey there,<p>I am looking into using more secure &amp; private software.<p>Sources that recommend or audit different software are high appreciated! Also high-level guides about the subject would be very helpful as well.<p>I am already going through privacytools.io, other recommendations are welcome!<p>Cheers!
======
stevavoliajvar
[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/privacy/](https://old.reddit.com/r/privacy/) \- for
discussion

[https://ethical.net/](https://ethical.net/) \- also cool list

[https://github.com/KevinColemanInc/awesome-
privacy](https://github.com/KevinColemanInc/awesome-privacy) \- another list

[https://ssd.eff.org/](https://ssd.eff.org/) \- eff surveliance self defense
guide

In short use:

    
    
        * Tor Browser or Firefox + ublockorigin + noscript OR umatrix
    
        * duckduckgo for search, duck.com shor url, also look into bangs ! for ddg
    
        * Signal for private messaging

~~~
andrewkdinh
Pirvacy Tools also has their own subreddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsio](https://old.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsio)

I also highly recommend self-hosting:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted](https://old.reddit.com/r/selfhosted)

